# Best V Box Spreader?



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I considering going with a v box spreader. I have a f350 short bed so I'm kinda limited. Right now I have my tgs06 salt dogg. It works ok but I spread roughly 2000# of product per time so it would be nice not to have to get in and out of my truck all the time to fill it up. My concerns are:

1- I still need space for my toro blower, shovel and a few bags for sidewalks. Is this possible with this type of spreader?

2- What is the best spreader for what I'm looking to do? I only spread either salt or ice melt. I do not spread any sand mixture. 

3-Do the salt dogg box spreaders spread better than there tailgates? I need something to spread 30-40' evenly as my tgs06 seems to only spread 15-20 then taper off out to 30'.

I do all commercial properties so this is what I spread per stop. I have a few smaller places that only take like 400-600# per stop but are only on call for the ice melt/salt. I'm not really that happy with the salt dogg unit as it doesn't seem to spread the material as well as the boss spreaders I have. 

Thanks for any comments you have.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

SnowEx 6000 or 3000 is the first that comes to mind. I think that would be about the only one that would allow room for your blower, shovel ect. in a short box.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I like the electric snoway stainless Vbox. I put mine off center and still have room for snowblowers etc. It doesnt hurt a thing to have it slightly off center. I have mine bolted through the floor. In a short box I might consider a 6 footer or a 7.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

id look at the snowex sp7500 or the saltdogg sphe 1500. The snowex holds1.4 yards that equates to about 2800lbs flush with the top of the spreader so heaped probably around 3300-3500lbs, and the saltdogg 1.45 yards or 2900lbs flush and 3400-3600lbs heaped. Both will get you 2-3 stops at a time then depending on the stop.

The only reason I say a snowex is becasue the overall dimensions are slightly less than that of a saltdogg. I prefer the saltdogg spreaders over snowex having used both. Ive used a sphe 2000 and the spread is really nice and heavy and wide (I dont think you'll get the 30' out of it, probably something like 20 or so (which is the case i personally believe for every spreader). The snowex ive used is garbage. The auger is at 10' and the spreader is at 10 and it looks like what the saltdogg spreads when its at 4 on the auger and 6 on the spreader. Dont get a western though. Im sure if youve read on this site, youll see those things are plauged with problems.

You should not have a problem with getting a shovel a few bags of icemelt and a single stage blower in the truck too. If needed like italiano said, if you need to off center the thing slightly by 4 or 6 inches do it. Just remember when your spreader that its off center. If you do decide to off center it, id go to the left so then if you have a smaller spread pattern you can still see it.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

for the price i dont think you can beat the performance and simplicity of a salt dogg. paid 3600 otd for our 2000 unit in nov. give me an auger over a conveyor system any day.


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

we have 2 salt dogg 1500s in f350 long beds and ther is 24 inches of room between the front of the spreader and the bed we can fit a 50lb lesco push spreader and 15 bags of ice melt in there easily so if your snow blower is the same width you will be alright 
got them at angelos $2795 plus shipping they are a excellent spreader


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Pistolturf I have heard about all the problems the tornados have had. It is a shame cause those are nice looking units. I like the looks of the snow ex stuff but seems like there is a lot of complaints on them also. The salt dogg brand seems to be a top choice for about everyone anymore. You can't beat the price and if they perform just as well it is kinda crazy to spend the extra money for something else. Pvtben is angelos on the web and how much does shipping normally run? My truck is a short bed so the front room wouldn't work out for me. Is there one that is easier to take out than others? My truck is also my daily driver so I like to take out when I can to save on fuel and wear and tear.


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a snowex 6000in my 06 f 350 and it works good with the vibrator plenty of room for blowers and everything else and it comes out pretty easy to


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

i agree with you on that 100% i would go with the saltdogg over ther snowex any day. The only reason i suggested the snowex again is becasue of the dimensions are slightly less than that of a snowex 1500, thus giving you a little more room for the materials you need to carry.


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

plowfever;1210278 said:


> Pistolturf I have heard about all the problems the tornados have had. It is a shame cause those are nice looking units. I like the looks of the snow ex stuff but seems like there is a lot of complaints on them also. The salt dogg brand seems to be a top choice for about everyone anymore. You can't beat the price and if they perform just as well it is kinda crazy to spend the extra money for something else. Pvtben is angelos on the web and how much does shipping normally run? My truck is a short bed so the front room wouldn't work out for me. Is there one that is easier to take out than others? My truck is also my daily driver so I like to take out when I can to save on fuel and wear and tear.


 its www.angelos-supplies.com they are by detroit I live in columbus oh shipping was 120 bucks


----------

